# 500



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Yikes! I've hit the magic number of 500 post on this forum. Does that mean I really need to get a life?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Congrats, Spookzilla!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Would that be 500 years  You are in good company look at the number of posts I have made and you will see that I also need to get a life!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so you lied to us about your age you crafty fellow, here we thought your bones were 200 years old, i guess we better say and holding!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

No. That mean's I need a life. I have eight hundred and something. But you are on your way to needing one if that helps.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yikes, wait a minute, i need two hundred years yet. that's a long way off. i am a youngster yet. heeheehee


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Grats!!! No, this IS your life.....be afraid!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Think about all us newbies here. We aspire to be like you  You are our hero's.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

uummhuh, with all the post i've been reading on you lately, yup, you're well on your way, move over halloweenking, this one is moving on up. i wonder, who does have the highest post here. speak up, it would be fun to hear from you, speach, speach.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Just wait 'til you hit 666 - then the _real_ magic happens...

Good question as to most posts, wonder if you can do a search...


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Not bad! 500. I'm just sick of being a Werewolf.  500 posts means you can give yourself a new title which is pretty cool!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a few posts,I know there are some folks with many more than me.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

6, 600 is pretty impressive skull boy. What will you when you hit 6,660?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

So at this rate Spookzilla, you'll be at around 1,500 or so by Halloween...SWEET....I forget what rank title that is, hmmmm.....


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

hahaha! Nice Job!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey larry, scare shack, any idea who has the most posts? skull boy, that is pretty impressive. can there be anyone out there to beat that? if i get 666, i will move on real fast. don't like those #'s.


----------



## Big_Guh (Feb 21, 2008)

Man I've got a long way to go....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think when i grow up and can pick my own rank, i will be jester girl. i like that, thanks laurie s. hey spookzilla, what rank name are you thinking about? something sweet i'm sure!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> Man I've got a long way to go....


One step at a time, Big_Guh, one frightening step at a time.

To all my fellow Ghouls and Ghoulett's from the bottom of my rotten heart, thank you!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Haunted Host said:


> Not bad! 500. I'm just sick of being a Werewolf.  500 posts means you can give yourself a new title which is pretty cool!


Eureka!! Okay, this statement just sank in with me--giving myself a good smack on the forehead right now....and now to transform from being 'The Great Pumpkin', hurhurhurhur....should've paid more attention when Spookineer, was it you?, posted the rank title list for Spookalicious Mama. Here I thought all these cool titles you guys have were part of that list.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Here I was hoping at 200 I'd get a change. So I'll have to wait till I get to the rip old age of 500. Well that won't be a problem....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookzilla, i like your chosen name. however did you come by it? laurie s. what's holding you back, what's your choosing? hey, every post i am getting closer and closer


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> spookzilla, i like your chosen name. however did you come by it?


I heard his blucky wife picked it.


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

Spookzilla, 500 posts is great!! It means you are a contributor which helps everyone!!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

500 shmivehundred!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Avast! Be glad this isnt like other forums where some fecculant swabs post drivel just to pump up their numbers!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, I just hit 400!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Hurray!!!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Congrats Spookzilla! It doesn't mean you have no life - it means Halloween IS your life! Be proud!! We're all nuts together!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Pandora,
Thank you, I suppose you and my other friends or is that fiends here are right that Halloween is my life! Now that's truly scarey and I assure all I also have some equally devilish pursuits outside of All Hallows Eve. 



> spookzilla, i like your chosen name. however did you come by it?


hallorenescene, I assume you mean my title and if I told you then you would have to rot in hell for eternity with me and I know someone who would not be to pleased about that! But I will give you a hint in one word ..... Zappa!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

People that post-pad are simply


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

embarrassing.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, no post padders here right? Especially not in this thread. 

I'm not sure I understand the concept of post padding. I understand what it is, but do people get some sort of sense of accomplishment for reaching a certain milestone number when it's achieved through less than honest means? I'm on a couple other boards where people post 10 to 20 smiley only posts per day to pad their stats. One board took it so seriously that they did away with post stats in threads. They were still available, but you had to go through the trouble of looking at the person's public profile.

I enjoy a meaningful long post about someone's personal haunt, props, or whatever.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

So is this thread the forum's version of a filibuster?


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

The electronic watchdog here is that your post/reply has to be at least 10 characters long, so a smiley wont cut it, neither will LOL, which is good because it makes people actually talk, or hopefully say something meaningful. 

I dont really notice the number of posts unless the poster's name is one I dont recognize... 'may be a member who just hasnt been on lately, or someone new... doesnt really matter to me, as a new member may have themes, ideas or props not seen or thot of already.

Having said that, a large number of posts does tend to earn a little more respect from me, sort of a seniority thing..

TJ


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm on the fence, as they say... Like the great Ol' Cap'n Sparrow said above...I don't really much look at the number of posts people have, it's more of a name recognition thing to me too, or whether it is a topic of interest I'm looking for. 

Post padding does make me a little batty though... I know we have the 10 character rule here also, but there are ways around that. I have seen this on numerous occasions:

really.....
lol...............
me too ...........

I'm guess I'm kinda shy about posting though. I could just type in some boring or meaningless post to someones question/topic, whatever to pad my post count, but I've kinda always been the kind to not say anything unless I feel I can contribute something meaningful, but who am I to judge myself.

Who am I kidding...I'm only posting this to see what post number I'm up to now too...

congrats on the 500, hope I can contribute more...


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Good points. I usually look at post counts when someone resurrects a post after it has been in the ground for MONTHS, just to see if it is a noob.

Also, I've noticed that a lot of the folks with astronomical post counts often spend all day in something called the "weekly" thread, whatever that is.

Having said that, I agree that LEGITIMATE high post counts do help add credibility.

Have I hit 500 yet...? Nope, not even close!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Great one silly post on me making a number and I create a monster over post padding and other nonsense. Well I've always had a fondness for monsters but I'm not going to step into this grave over postings and numbers. Just having some fun and enjoying thats the main focus for me here and I think most of you, right? But hey being a Grand Wazoo is kind of cool! LOL!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> Having said that, I agree that LEGITIMATE high post counts do help add credibility.


Oh man...pressure's on...well, I can say that I *try* to contribute something meaningful, and hopefully the more I learn here, the more I will actually help folks--but, like Spookzilla, I sure do love having fun with friends who understand my Halloween fever, and it's a great escape from the real world.  Plus, I'm a talker...oh Lord...but there, I said it. And y'all already knew that anyways.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> Plus, I'm a talker.


You a talker? Naw tell me it isn't so? LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a post padder. i never heard of that before. i never even noticed there were numbers till this thread. but from what i have seen there are a lot of threads that are just for fun. spookzilla, you are not a monster, there is nothing wrong from having a high number. you should be proud. and i am going to keep an eye on mine. i can't wait to pick my own name. laurie s. that is why i like you so much. you are a talker.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Grand WaZoo, I don't think there was anything wrong with this topic... or what it has morphed into. It was just funny that people werepurposely padding while making fun of padding. I think we all realize it was a joke and I personally found it pretty funny! The joke just reminded me of when we sometimes see meaningless posts. In addition, I don't think a short phrase that acknowledges something someone said or is basically a short zinger like your comment to Laurie is a ligit comment.

As for Laurie, I'm horrifyingly impressed with your post count considering your join date. Approximately 3 months and already you're at 550+... over 6 posts per day. I'd have to say that you need to express your thoughts a bit more.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Until it was mentioned I dont think anyone consciously posted just to pump up their numbers. Something like LOL, hahahahahaha, or similar IS legit as they are actually replying to the post so I have no problem with that, and I dont think Larry(our Grand Pobah) does either, and I'm pretty sure he can tell if someone's post pumping(like it really matters).

Spooky, in all this, I noticed I have not said, Congrats batting 500! Just think all the time it took to make it this far, those hours cudda been laffing at the Simpsons, shufflin you feet to Dancing with the Stars episodes, or spent watching Cops! (bad boys, bad boys, whachagonnado, whachagonnado when they come for you..). Instead they were spent, helping us here. We arrrre your Conmmunity service project!

TJ


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to say that I have enjoyed learning new things on the forum "and" enjoying occasional light-hearted banter with good natured friends or sparing with Wilbret It's all good! The points are secondary. I like to think that we can all choose which posts to read or respond to....just like using the remote control on the TV. If you don't like the channel, change channels or turn off the TV. The forum offers many different categories; some for purists, some for those who want more of a social connection and opportunities for everything in between.

You are all precious and valued in my eyes for different reasons. Thanks to everyone who participates we have a well-rounded group of people on the forum. Let's celebrate this!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah, and this time you really mean it


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> yeah, and this time you really mean it


Are you talking to me Capn' Jack?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nicely put capt' and madame t. i couldn't agree more. hey, another number for us. lol


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Haunted Host said:


> As for Laurie, I'm horrifyingly impressed with your post count considering your join date. Approximately 3 months and already you're at 550+... over 6 posts per day. I'd have to say that you need to express your thoughts a bit more.



Hehehehe!.....Yeah.....don't y'all feel sorry for my husband? LOL!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Haunted Host said:


> In addition, I *don't* think a short phrase that acknowledges something someone said or is basically a short zinger like your comment to Laurie is a ligit comment.


I apologize, but I just reread my own post and I COMPLETELY misspoke here. I just wanted to clarify that the "don't" in the comment above should not be there. I *DO* think that a short phrase or zinger IS a legit comment. I think at some point when I wrote this post I went back and reworded which inadvertently changed the meaning.

Sorry about that.

In any case, I agree that the post count doesn't hold a tremendous meaning to me other than what was previously mentioned about seniority... more or less. People who have contributed a lot to the forum. That's why I don't understand the reason that people try to drive up there post count with meaningless drivel. Someone who joined yesterday with 3 posts may have just as much, if not more experience with home-haunting than anyone else and may have tons of good info to add to a subject.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Yep, (Your message is too short, please lengthen it to at least 10 charactors)

Yeah, (Um, it's still too short, I said lengthen it to at least 10 charactors)

I agree (Hey!! Your message is STILL too short, please lengthen it to at least 10 charactors, I'm not kidding this time)

LOL (Alright you, just go away!! You're really bothering me now!)


Thats what we need, escalating error messages... 

I dont honestly think anyone was thinking abt or noticing it until this thread. We're all saying the same thing... me personally, I wouldnt care if number of the posts was even visible, we're all equal in the eyes of Larry


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> Hehehehe!.....Yeah.....don't y'all feel sorry for my husband? LOL!


Sorry for him? NO! We envy him, bein married to Jamie Lee Curtis!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> LOL (Alright you, just go away!! You're really bothering me now!)


Capn' Janck are you talking to me?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

haunted host, you were so double talking in that post, i got confused. i decided you were trying to be funny. or maybe like the ones that were complaining but yet were doing the same thing, trying to point that out, or gone mad [maybe this post drove you to it], or [whatever]. it makes sense now. several times i have changed a sentence and gone back and oops! and almost posted. 
laurie is jamie now. she was awesome in true lies. and she has been glen. you are versatile. 
hey, i vote we keep the numbers. it is kind of fun being ghosts, and vampires, and then get to choose our own name. i need to start looking at how many posts everyone has and then see what name they chose.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh madame t. queen of the night! now that is you, good title
10 words, alright


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Capn' Jack are you talking to me?


No luv, I was merely arguin with meself tryin to post short agreements to HauntedHosts.... posts  

Wot say you an' I slip off to some deserted cove an' see what(or who) we can dig up  I'll bring the rum..


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> .. hey, i vote we keep the numbers. it is kind of fun being ghosts, and vampires, and then get to choose our own name. i need to start looking at how many posts everyone has and then see what name they chose.


Start thinkin up your names now as the good one arrrre going fast...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i already have mine, i hope it's not already used. you know, until this post i had never noticed mine, and then i looked up and realized i had quite a few. yeah.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> No luv, I was merely arguin with meself tryin to post short agreements to HauntedHosts.... posts
> 
> Wot say you an' I slip off to some deserted cove an' see what(or who) we can dig up  I'll bring the rum..



That's what I love about you Capn' Jack. I can always count on you to bring the beverages


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> oh madame t. queen of the night! now that is you, good title
> 10 words, alright


It is the title of one of my favorite Mozart Aria's from the opera, The Magic Flute.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

...I wouldnt touch that one with a ten foot... flute.. and it's ten charactors, cheracters.. ...letters... where's the bloody spell-checker on this thing..


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> ...I wouldnt touch that one with a ten foot... flute.. and it's ten charactors, cheracters.. ...letters... where's the bloody spell-checker on this thing..


Capn' Jack, is yer mind a wallering in the gutter again?


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> spookzilla, you are not a monster


hallorenescene,

But I am a monster, I am, thank Beelzebub I'm so deliciously evil to the core! LOL!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> ...I wouldnt touch that one with a ten foot... flute..


Originally Posted by *Madame Turlock*  
_Capn' Jack, is yer mind a wallering in the gutter again?_

Sorry, that one was just too easy.. just like me... I'm easy, but not cheap...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookzilla, you are rotten to the core? yes, alas it is true, i suppose your head is swelling now. and i haven't figured out what zappa means yet. is it a group? it's not laurence welk is it? hahaha


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Originally Posted by *Madame Turlock*
> _Capn' Jack, is yer mind a wallering in the gutter again?_
> 
> Sorry, that one was just too easy.. just like me... I'm easy, but not cheap...


Well don't just tease this saucy wench...name yer price Capn'


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> i haven't figured out what zappa means yet


It's a code for BEWARE of the unknown alliances or they might zappaya when you least expect it. wahaaaa!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah i know, you have a killer vampire dog. gd, no, you can not bite a dogs neck so you can have one. hehehe


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> i haven't figured out what zappa means yet. is it a group? it's not laurence welk is it? hahaha


hallorenescene,

I'm having a weak momment, so to spare you any farther pain look up and listen to Frank Zappa


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> hallorenescene,
> 
> I'm having a weak momment, so to spare you any farther pain look up and listen to Frank Zappa


Yes, 'tis worth an exploration...


Also, *Capt'n Jack*, I don't know where else to post this except for what might be a free for all thread now , but I must say that you are my son's idol and he aspires to be like you in every way....(I'm serious..he goes to bed with his Captain Jack sword in case he must defend himself every night. ) He was honored to see your avatar and know that we are in associations.. ;-)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, your weak moment, i actually have heard the name zappa. i just wanted to give you pain. i will see if i can pull it up on utube because you and laurie are brainwashing me. it better be good you guys, or suffer
so laurie, what are you brown nosing captain for, a poster for your sons room, or is it really for your son?


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Well don't just tease this saucy wench...name yer price Capn'


Just rum, luv, rum, and lots of it...


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Just rum, luv, rum, and lots of it...


Indeed ya do be easy good Capn'. Name yer island of choice and I'll be a meetin' ya there with the rum...and lot's of it


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> Yes, 'tis worth an exploration...
> 
> Also, *Capt'n Jack*, I don't know where else to post this except for what might be a free for all thread now , but I must say that you are my son's idol and he aspires to be like you in every way....(I'm serious..he goes to bed with his Captain Jack sword in case he must defend himself every night. ) He was honored to see your avatar and know that we are in associations.. ;-)


Well luv, honored I am, says I, to have such a lad look up to me behavior as worthy.. For he to be like me, he would have to behave as the East Indian Trading Company, now called Methods Of Man, (or MOM) directs... Directed am I to eat all my greens, brush the teeth, make my bunk, feed the kraken(or dog) and leave no clothes about for the Admiral to trip over! Study math, for map making, english, to learn to talk like a pirate, science, to learn how the cannons work, and history, to learn of us pirates and where be our buried treasure!


Arrrg!

Jack Sparrow,
Captain of the Black Pearl


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Indeed ya do be easy good Capn'. Name yer island of choice and I'll be a meetin' ya there with the rum...and lot's of it


(60's music playing)
Do You Know The Way To Tor-tu-ga? 

Aye, I be easy, but not cheap... or is that cheap, but not easy.. doesnt matter as long as rum is involved..

I have a standing reservation for Room 13.. An' luv, dont believe a word Giselle tells ya, I'm not hers.. I'm no one's... yet...


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> (60's music playing)
> Do You Know The Way To Tor-tu-ga?
> 
> Aye, I be easy, but not cheap... or is that cheap, but not easy.. doesnt matter as long as rum is involved..
> ...


I always visit Tortuga on February 29th. I'll meet ya there!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> I always visit Tortuga on February 29th. I'll meet ya there!


Oh hogtwaddle and calumny, well thats just less than slightly unhelpful... _next Feb 29th_ then...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey spooky, that's 500 for me. y e a h ! y i p p i e ! k i y i aye !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so how do i go about getting my title change?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> so how do i go about getting my title change?


Congratulations on your 500. To change your title go to user/cp, edit profile and in the third box down you can enter a custom title. I will be watching for the new you.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Spookzilla said:


> Yikes! I've hit the magic number of 500 post on this forum. Does that mean I really need to get a life?


Nope, it means that you've found one (once you close down all those porn sites you have in your browser bar  ).

500 isn't the magic number, BTW. You're actually at 569 as of this posting. Only 97 more to go... MooHooHaHaHaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh man, DooBee...I forgot to watch for my 666. Where were you when I needed you?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey madame, check out my new title, hey hey hey, looking good. thanks for the info.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> hey madame, check out my new title, hey hey hey, looking good. thanks for the info.


Cool hallorenescene. Poor Laurie may freak so you better warn her in advance!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

are you kidding, she gave me the idea for the title in one of her fits of fear, poor girl!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I see how it is. You're not holding any beads in your hands, are you hallorenescene?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

maybe you better conjur up a little voodoo and expell the evilness from me. mmmhhhhhaaaahhaaaa_ _ _ _ _cough, choke, s p i t, you're subconscious is going to have to do better than that, for i am still jester girl, mmmhhhaaaaawwww!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

_Drat_! I can see that more focus is needed as you are a few states away...watch yourself today- I'll be concentrating all voodoo magic on *YOU* (sinister chuckles)...


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't worry, Laurie S. I lived in GA for 19 years... trust me, the Iowans are easy targets, comparatively. The only demons they have are Slipknot.

Well, them and mad cows.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

hehehe....

You lived in GA for 19 years, DBDBD? That's cool....mind me askin' the rough whereabouts? I bet Maryland's quite different from down here...

***Oooooh, hey, I'm at 650! Wonder who'll be my lucky victim at 666, Hmmmmm....***** ;-)


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

This thread sure has become a free-for-all!  I'll have to rehash this one later this year when I intend to reach the 500 level. I already have my new title. I hope it's not already taken. 

Nice one hallorenescene.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> Hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I see how it is. You're not holding any beads in your hands, are you hallorenescene?


You see Laurie....I've been telling you about this one all along. I'm trying to watch your back, which is kind of hard from Washington. But I'll keep doing my best.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I appreciate that, Madame..I was wrong to ever doubt you.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> I appreciate that, Madame..I was wrong to ever doubt you.


Bless you for you have finally seen the light!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

DooBeeDooBeeDoo said:


> Don't worry, Laurie S. I lived in GA for 19 years... trust me, the Iowans are easy targets, comparatively. The only demons they have are Slipknot.
> 
> Well, them and mad cows.


uuummm, doobee, a little secret for you, i'm from ga originally, atlanta born, my family is still 90 percent there yet, as you would say it, ya'lls in a whole lot of trouble, easy target? hahahaaaaa


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks at Sickie Ickie's pic. He's been on here so long his face is peeling off. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hh thanks, actually laurie s. named me. hhaahaha
it goes with my avatar as well
wonder what sickie ickie's face will look like at 500, at 666, eek


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

haunted host, do revise this thread when you reach 500. it's been a fun thread! do you know you have been on a lot longer than me, so let's pump it up a little so you can get that 500 and your title before it's gone. don't tell us though, suppose to be a surprise. hey, anyone heard from spookzilla latly? you around man? i miss your wit. come on give us a lot!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I have difficulty with my post count because I'm so darned long winded that I can only squeeze in a few posts per day.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey, A Witch From Canada is currently sitting at 999. She should make number 1000 in this thread.

Yoo hoo, AWFC... are you out there?


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

hallorenescene,

Wahoo! Way to go! So I guess you get a start to on your wee wee chart like I did for hitting 500. So now what your handle going to be?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky, already there, laurie named me, hehehe, check it out! fitting i would say. so about time we hear from you again. been missing you. mrs. spooky, just a little, really. 
whoa, a witch from canada, 1000, let's party, drive your hearse on by, drop in for awhile, and let's have a coke a cola. hoohoo!!!! hey, are you out there? hello?
haunted host,quit being so long winded and post post post.
laurie you bad little voodoo queen, i had a drive off at work, maybe i will be fired. is this your work? aaiieeee


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Way ta go Hallorenescene!!! Kewl title! I like it! I've got 8 or 9 posts to go for my 500, and I havent got the foggiest idea what to come up with... 'must need more rum! Hey, that sounds like a good one!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no no capt., rum is a request, not a title. hhhmmmm, so do you want a piraty title? the pirates grave? i don't know, but think fast, watch the movie. johnny depp was good in it. remember the scene where he is fighting and he is accused of not fighting fairly and he replies-pirate. i love that part, it almost reminds me of gone with the wind and he is asked to give an answer as a gentleman. how about something in that direction?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> I havent got the foggiest idea what to come up with... 'must need more rum! Hey, that sounds like a good one!


You could always be the Phantom Rum Runner. By the way luv, I forgot to mention that next time Feb. 29 comes around will be on a leap year...so our date in Tortuga will have to wait until the year 2012. Will you wait for me luv? I think you will find it worth the minor inconvenience.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

For you dear lady, I'd sail to the very edge of the Earth, and back again..., and like a fine wine(did I say wine?, I meant Rum) I'd wait forever... or at least an hour.. Just dont tell Blinky, I may have let her think I'm hers... 

_*SA-MACK!!!!*_​ 
*Oh, bugger, I think she knows...*​


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> no no capt., rum is a request, not a title.


'Tis neither a request, nor a title, nor a line from the carole, Little Rummer Boy.. 'tis a drink, and a hearty one at that.. A pirate's got to believe in something, and I believe I'll have another drink!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I've just devised the PERFECT title!!! You arrrrre goin to love this one!!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

How about "Captn of the Black Pearl", or "Mr Smith". Neither is very clever, but if I recall correctly, Mr. Smith was the alias he used when he arrived at port in the beginning of POTC1. You obviously have to stick to your pattern. What about, "I make it up as I go". There has to be something related you can choose.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow;435719 For you dear lady, I'd sail to the very edge of the Earth, and back again..., and like a fine wine(did I say wine?) I'd wait forever... or at least an hour.. Just dont tell Blinky, I may have let her think I'm hers... 


To say the least I am disappointed to learn that you have so freely shared your affection with another....but men will be men....and well, after all you "are" a pirate so I supposed it is to be expected. I will meet you in Tortuga none the less...but don't expect me to bring that little string bikini number unless you find a way to redeem yourself Mr. Sparrow.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> I've just devised the PERFECT title!!! You arrrrre goin to love this one!!



So now you tease us by making us wait...but if you answer two more posts you can reveal your title tonight!!!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Nay, I saved myself (I cant believe I'm saying this) just for you, to make it sooo much sweeter, 'for with THIS post, I trip... over me scabbard and fall flat on me face, coiled in the ropes strewn upon the deck.... oh, bugger....


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Nay, I saved myself (I cant believe I'm saying this) just for you, to make it sooo much sweeter, 'for with THIS post, I trip... over me scabbard and fall flat on me face, coiled in the ropes strewn upon the deck.... oh, bugger....


Oh Capt. Jack, if you are speaking to me you may have redeemed yourself!  I'm so honored to be your "first" 500.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you luv... Yes, I am very pleased you helped me across these uncharted waters... I know Blinky's gonna be mad she went to sleep early and missed out on this! So this is where the hoi-paloy hangs out huh? Nice place ya got here!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Must be some of Davy Jones magic working against me as there is not a spot for custom titles in the C/P... oh bugger...


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Must be some of Davy Jones magic working against me as there is not a spot for custom titles in the C/P... oh bugger...


Cool beans Capn Jack....you are now officially in the 500 club. Applause!!!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

The Gods have finally seen fit to smile upon this scabberous dog, for now me hearties, make sail, bring me that horizon!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

OMG!!! I need to take a picture of this one!! And I'm here to see it!!!!! Lady, dear Lady, allow me to walk you over the 1000 threshold!!!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Haunted Host said:


> How about "Captn of the Black Pearl", or "Mr Smith". Neither is very clever, but if I recall correctly, Mr. Smith was the alias he used when he arrived at port in the beginning of POTC1. You obviously have to stick to your pattern. What about, "I make it up as I go". There has to be something related you can choose.


Sorry to quote myself, but Captn, I guess you and I think at least a little alike.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

MT, where is your 1000th post? I missed it... as usual...


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Haunted Host said:


> Sorry to quote myself, but Captn, I guess you and I think at least a little alike.


Verily HH!! 'was trying to think of something prophetic, and Flying Dutchman wouldnt fit in the spaces...


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Join Date: Nov 2007
Location: Longview, Washington
Posts: 1,000 










Quote:
Originally Posted by *CaptnJackSparrow*  
_Must be some of Davy Jones magic working against me as there is not a spot for custom titles in the C/P... oh bugger..._

Cool beans Capn Jack....you are now officially in the 500 club. Applause!!!!
__________________
Don't part with your illusions. When they are gone you may still exist, but you have ceased to live.


Thank you luv, ...500, while good, is nothing compared to your 1000!!! It's the Governor's Letter of Marque!!

And with that, I see by the hands on the clock on the wall that 'tis time to rest this ol pirates bones... I have Recurrent Pirate School all day tomorrow so I will be absent until the setting of the Sun.. A Merry... wot? Not yet?? 'nother 9months , oh bugger.. very well then.. good sleep everyone!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hh, good choice on names, seems the capt. went with one of yours. sounds like he had to much rum last night, openly courting two ladies now. blinky, so this is why i haven't heard from you? you have been moonlighting with a certain dashing fellow, what a rogue he is, keeping to lovely ladies entertained. and capt. you are a brave one aren't you! hahaahaaaaa.
congrats on your title, but i am going to have to get used to your new avatar, after all, i see it in a new light, oh forget that, johnny depp is hot in any light, rogue, pirate, [girls just remember, i guess iowa is good for slipknots if you need my services].
so, capt. congrats on your new avatar and title. 500
madame, double congrats on 1000. 
WOW!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

thank you kindly luv, openly courtin' two ladies.. there's always room in my dinghy for more  But then, thats why I am the scally-wag that I am..


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> MT, where is your 1000th post? I missed it... as usual...



It is in Kallie's post: My Show


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Arrrrrrh me matie welcome to the 500 club CaptnJackSparrow. Hmmmm 500 club reminds me some thing of Pat Robertson! Ack! Sign of the inverted cross!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hhhmmmm, see how you are capt. a little fickle i do find! pirates! well, they do make your blood run warm!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Aye, tis pirates, or rum maybe.. maybe a lilttle of both.. our blood would still run warm with brazen wenches(hotties) like you around.. but remember we're as honest as the day is long.. in Alaska... in winter...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

did i say blood run warm, i ment blood rum warm, oh pass me another bottle of rrrruuuuuuum.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay, my own milestone... I'm half way there.  I guess I'll need to find twice as much to say if I want to catch any of you.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Arrrrrrh me matie welcome to the 500 club CaptnJackSparrow. Hmmmm 500 club reminds me some thing of Pat Robertson! Ack! Sign of the inverted cross!


Well thank ya Spooky, it's nice to be here. 500 Club... I used to fly into several of those cosmic vortexes.. into Lynchburg, Falwells place, Liberty College, we lived in Norfolk, Robertsons backyard, and ODU.. It was kinda tuff doing evil in either place, but somehow I managed. (Larry needs to add an evil or devil smiley)


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Haunted Host said:


> Okay, my own milestone... I'm half way there.  I guess I'll need to find twice as much to say if I want to catch any of you.


Patience man.. you'll get there.. I'm still reelin' from being present at Madam T's 1000th post!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

NowThisIsScary had three posts to go for his 500 last night, so I know he's made it too! Madam T.(dear lady) said, about her 1000th post, does that mean she has no life?? On the contrary, she(and everyone else here) very much has a life, and is sharing their wives with us! No, no... Lives, not wives! Oh... well then, never mind. We would all be the less fortunate had they not been here all that time.. Congrats are in order, congrats and a toast.. for NowThisIsScary and his 500th post, whenever he shall get there.. or maybe just a toast, rum, I think, would do nicely... Three cheers for the rudey lot of you that reach those milestones!!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> Madam T.(dear lady) said, about her 1000th post, does that mean she has no life??


Ahrrrr! Me Cap! She does indeed have a life of the undead dancing in thar graveyard we me! And yes I must say say your wife is indeed a lovely wee lass ... arh!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Ahrrrr! Me Cap! She does indeed have a life of the undead dancing in thar graveyard we me! And yes I must say say your wife is indeed a lovely wee lass ... arh!


Spookzilla, you are the only ghoul who can seduce me to dance by the light of the moon in the shadows of the graveyard where dead men tell no tales.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Madame Turlock said:


> Spookzilla, you are the only ghoul who can seduce me to dance by the light of the moon in the shadows of the graveyard where dead men tell no tales.


Dammit... I was a Jungle Cruise skipper so all I've got are corny jokes.

Only 460 laps to go (sounds better than "posts," today being Sunday and all).


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Aye Madam T, ta' see yor lithe form twirlin' in the moonlight amongst the willows twa' sure to make me heart leap from me chest an' dance a jig!! (hmm, somehow me become transformed into a leaprechaun..) tis no matter, as long as mine eyes, have seen, the glory, of the coming of the Lo-​
*STOP IT, STOP IT I say!! NO breaking in to song here! This is a TEXT-based medium!!! *where... where was I ??? Oh yes... Ta' see yor lithe form...​ 
_..yes, yes, we've done all that.. skip to the next line..._
_...and remember this is Family forum.._​
verily.. Spooky, the wench known as the better half of Jack Sparrow thanks ya, and says anytime you want to throw over Capt Jack is fine with her as she knows he's been making googly-eyes at Madam T...​


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> verily.. Spooky, the wench known as the better half of Jack Sparrow thanks ya, and says anytime you want to throw over Capt Jack is fine with her as she knows he's been making googly-eyes at Madam T...


I'm ever so flattered dear Capn', but please assure Mrs. Jack Sparrow that ours was but a friendly flirtation of the most innocent kind. My heart has but room for one true love...and for him there is no man of this earth that can compete for my affections!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> spookzilla, you are rotten to the core? yes, alas it is true, i suppose your head is swelling now. and i haven't figured out what zappa means yet. is it a group? it's not laurence welk is it? hahaha


Fred Zappa? a Group?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Thank you luv... Yes, I am very pleased you helped me across these uncharted waters... I know Blinky's gonna be mad she went to sleep early and missed out on this! So this is where the hoi-paloy hangs out huh? Nice place ya got here!


Ha Ha caught you, who else you courtin' you may need that gold earring yet!!
j/k


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blinky, through his nose i hope


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Nah, do you know why pirates wear Gold earrings?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure if this thread will be around when I reach my 500 but I hope so. Maybe by then I will have also figured out how to put a picture with my name. I always look so sad in these posts, everyone has such cool pictues and me with just a name I'll figure it out one day!!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Not sure if this thread will be around when I reach my 500 but I hope so. Maybe by then I will have also figured out how to put a picture with my name. I always look so sad in these posts, everyone has such cool pictues and me with just a name I'll figure it out one day!!



IF I May Help:
1st- you click your private Messages
2nd-Once you are in Control Panel on the left side you will see a list of stuff like signature and etc. "edit Avatar " is on the list 5th one down. Click It.
3- you will need a picture that has been sized as a avatar.
4- Photobuckets can do that.One you have that done.Either save it to you Hard Drive or use the Direct Link under the Avatars pic that photobuckets give you to load in the Http slot.
5- click the little green dot that says: "use Custom Avatar" once you have this done "Save".
then you should have a avator. Hope this has helped


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks RBC I will try that.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Blink, its Frank not Fred! LOL!



> the wench known as the better half of Jack Sparrow thanks ya, and says anytime you want to throw over Capt Jack is fine with her as she knows he's been making googly-eyes at Madam T...


Cap! Send her on over anytime, but maybe you should do so soon before she slaps those googly eyes out ye head!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

T minus 10 and counting...

The count-down has begun! Soon, I will be joining the ranks of the elite mile-h... er, 500-club. And, I am proud to say, I will reach this milestone without resorting to post-padding.

Now, what shall I call myself...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Excellent!

Congratulations!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, capt jack, i think you changed your avatar again and added a banner. you just keep getting better and better looking all the time and i llooovvvveee your banner.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

sticks an' stone luv, sticks an stones!!  Thank ye kindly dear lady, tis but a fickle mind have I that changes me looks every few days, like the phases of the moon did Barbosa's crew .. the banner.. ta thank is Blinky, she is one of immense power and talent!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hhmmm, changes your looks and women, blinky you still there? yes, i am sure because you do have some cool new stuff!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dang it, I stalled out these past couple of months, but I'm fast closing in on the big 5-00. 

I can't wait to change out of the "great pumpkin" outfit, darn thing is itchy...


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Shhh, it's a secret, but if you go to the Games Forum, and jump into the... "Whoever posts last wins", "Word Association", "Four word Story", or "Add A Line" youll run your post numbers up pretty quick..., but tell nary a soul luv, savvy??


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> hhmmm, changes your looks and women...


Yes luv, as often as I change my allegiences, a different Jack goes with a different Lass.. savvy?


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey I like ichy! You know all creepy and crawly! Before you know it Frankie's Girl you'll be trying on a new handle!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Yes luv, as often as I change my allegiences, a different Jack goes with a different Lass.. savvy?


What a scoundrel. My mother warned me against me likes of you! It's a good thing my heart belongs to another and is well protected from the likes of you Capn' Jack and if you pay me off, I'll never breathe a word of your wanderin' ways to Mrs. Sparrow.  But on second thought....you are kind of cute and irresistible.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm getting there. Now to decide on my phrase. Hmmmmm.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blinky, why do pirates wear gold earrings?
capt. jack, i think you must cheat, for you have way surpassed 500 and closing in on a 1000. ah, it is a way of the pirate. by the way, the other girls can have you, this avatar does not turn my head. lol


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Jack - thanks for the reminder about the games... I completely forgot about that section. 

One more...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

and here it is... thank you ladies and gentlemen, you've been a great audience!



So how do I change my title? I go to the edit profile in the user menu and don't see a darned thing....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

madame t is the one who helped me. go back in this thread we are in and you will find the instructions


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Congratulations on your 500. To change your title go to user/cp, edit profile and in the third box down you can enter a custom title. I will be watching for the new you.


here's the info you need


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Yup, but it takes a few hours for the custom title to "activate" so I didn't see it until today.


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Hee! I love it!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

A most funny moniker luv! Wear it proudly, savvy?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Woo Hoo!

Just made it. Now I can hurry up and wait for the option to customize the caption.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah for dionica! Congrats!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Most excellent achievement! Takes abt an hour for the the server to catch up and trigger the Custom Title, it's almost two hrs since, so check it often..


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Right on. I just updated it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

oooh I cant wait to reach 500 congratulations everybody. Have no idea what my caption will be but i still cant wait


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

You're getting there. Only a few more days. Or a bottle of wine and a weekend.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Or a really good run at Whoever posts last wins...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

and i will win!!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Every sailors heart....


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

My ruddy eyes decievin me, 
6 from 900 posts I be!! 
just crossed 500 days ago,
With Spookilicious wench in tow,
Dionicia next crosses be,
500 posts just like me,
Laurie S did come and go
and NowThisIsScary next did show,
CoalMinersGhost coming up quick
with Games thread answers doing the trick..
So watch yer posts and think of a name
Something kewl, just the same,
fit you a name appropriate be,
for all the rest of the world to see.
Thousand posts the target range
but doesnt still rhyme with ORANGE!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow Captn, 900, I'll never get there, but I'm almost at 500. Thanks to you and your games.
I have no idea of what name. I'll need some help with that


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Hawt Soccer Mom?

I'm Hawt an Ur Naught?

Jack's Plaything?

Jack's Dreams?

U were great Jack! ?

Mrs Jack Sparrow?
Mrs Capt Jack Sparrow?
Mrs Spooky Sparrow?
Mrs Spookilicious Sparrow?
Mrs He's All Mine Sparrow?

I'm so Hawt 4 Jack?

just to think of a few....


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Alrighty then. I will take that into advisement. 

OFLMAO


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

You're only one away. Better thick quick or the Capt'n will highjack your access and come up with something. Hickjack...is that what pirates do or is it called something else.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky mama, i like mrs spooky sparrow, wait a minute, blinky, madame and the smack are vieing for the sparrow. the smack wins, it hurts a lot.

sparrow, coolll avatar!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you luv, tis but a normal visage of meself.. but one which appears to vex Spookilicious greatly, so then I, not to rub salt in a would, merely appear, stunningly handsome and seemingly indifferent to her hawtness, when she does vex me so as well...


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Capt'n, you're worse than a woman with a shopping addiction with the pics.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Aye, and I'm lovin' it luv....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so capt., what is this, spooky mama is now flavor of the moment. understandable, she is running amuk with those avatars as well as you do. you have met your avatar competitour. who will change to what, when, where and why next?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> so capt., what is this, spooky mama is now flavor of the moment. understandable, she is running amuk with those avatars as well as you do. you have met your avatar competitour. who will change to what, when, where and why next?


I think perhaps they are having fun, or maybe an identity crisis. Either way it keeps them off the streets and out of the bar. Well maybe the good Captain is enjoying his rum while online.  You know rum is always his flavor of the moment!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> so capt., what is this, spooky mama is now flavor of the moment. understandable, she is running amuk with those avatars as well as you do. you have met your avatar competitour. who will change to what, when, where and why next?



Excuse me Hallorenescene...but I am no ones flavor of the moment!!!!

That said, hey I think i just reached 500. Yay me, (champagne bottles popping, confetti falling, people cheering)

Now if only I could think of a caption


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, okay, we'll stick with his flavor of the moment is rum. can i still embellish as one of the people cheering, check out your new avatar, and say congrats!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Why yes you can and thank you, thank you very much
BTW you message about the cookies, cracked me up. Glad you enjoyed them. I love to bake, I have a website that has over 100 cookie recipes, if you want it let me know I will send it to you.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

when my daughter was living at home, she was like me, loved most foods. i used to make a new recipe about once a week. my husband would be a sport about it and try a little, but she and i enjoyed it. they used to call it my oh nos. they would come home and see the cook book out and know i was trying something new. mostly it was stuff we would like. but every once in awhile it would be horrible, so they would laugh and say oh no, not another bad recipe. hence they called it my oh nos. since she is grown and doesn't live at home anymore, i don't do it often because there is noone to enjoy it with really. but, i have seen that once in awhile i hear my grandson talk about his moms new oh no. so i guess the tradition is born. i like that. i have tons of cook books. i even have one from 18?? that a hair customer gave me. if you want to send me the recipes, that would be fine. i will probably put them in a save folder and pull them up from time to time.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

They are only of cookies and cakes and brownies, I there is like 200 recipes. As soon as I find it in my files I will sent it to you.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

As long as they are as sweet as you luv....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ahh, capt. another new avatar, not bad. so far out of your plentitude there has only been one questionable one. 
nice!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree luv, Sweeney was meself naught bein meself...


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> ahh, capt. another new avatar, not bad. so far out of your plentitude there has only been one questionable one.
> nice!


Just be thankful it wasn't Willy Wonka.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, please NO Willy Wonka!!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

But of course you know who would get the Golden Ticket...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

There is no way to give a name, because being the pirate that you are, it would go to whatever girl or should I say wench you are with at the time


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Screw the golden ticket. I want a MIB.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Well wot then if my little black book were to vanish, as it were? disappear, phhfffttttt become, non-existant.. I daresay then favorite wench title, would then fall to one most in favor of meself would it naught?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Well wot then if my little black book were to vanish, as it were? disappear, phhfffttttt become, non-existant.. I daresay then favorite wench title, would then fall to one most in favor of meself would it naught?


You are incorrigible, and not to be trusted by any wench Captn Jack. That is what makes you so adorable.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually it would fall to one you are in most favor of


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Adorable, teddybear-like I imagine.... Madam T, me thinks you know me too well.. Reputations have a way of preceeding me. Some truth to them, some ... not-so-much.. I am but an innocent pawn, in chess game of life.. I just keep trying to get to the Queen...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

More like Queens, one in every port that is.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> More like Queens, one in every port that is.


Well said Spookilicious mama!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Adorable, teddybear-like I imagine.... Madam T, me thinks you know me too well.. Reputations have a way of preceeding me. Some truth to them, some ... not-so-much.. I am but an innocent pawn, in chess game of life.. I just keep trying to get to the Queen...


No Captn Jack, I meant adorable as in I'd like to wrap you up and take you home with me. There I would place you on my bed....with all my other adorable teddy bears.  The really good ones don't get the stuffings pulled out of them. The bad ones...well, you just don't want to know about their fate. It's gruesome.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Madame Turlock said:


> Well said Spookilicious mama!


Why thank you dear Madame thank you!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

But for you dear ladies, I'd close some of those ports and set sail for a few less harbors..


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Better leave the other ports open...Madame T and I just might be too much for you to handle


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh, a challenge, for a pirate!! 'Tis an offer I can nary refuse luv!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrr you thinking Spookilicious Mama meant both of us at the same time..... Dream about that Capn' Jack....and then weep your poor little eyes out because it is only a dream! Or is it?


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I could nigh choose a favorite star from the sky than to choose one o'r the other... but then says I why choose one o'r the other when both would suit, one for each arm as it were...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes Madame T that would be a big big dream Of his anyway


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

works for me tho.....


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Forever the scoundrel.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

You two make me smile! Never quit being who you are...


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Spooky's certainly the vixen, nigh complain I would.. I too hope she does never change, and remember me for the gentle scoundrel I am... defend her to the very end I would, and you also me pretty lady, as well as Lynn, Laurie S, 3SpookChicks, 2 Halloween Addicts and anyone else of the not male-gender... sorry luv, not taking favorites, for you all be worthy of fighting off hoards of brigands, scury cut-thoated bilge-rat dogs, for thy favors.... cant help it luv, tis the pirate in me..


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmmm.... Cap ...... I must say you are so suave and gallant when you are feeding these fair ladies to the sharks! It tis wonderful to watch the water turn red is it not?


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Tis but a matter of the rate at which they are fed to the sharks.. Not unlike cooking lobsters.. toss them into a boiling cauldron and they jump out, but put them in cold water and slowing increase the heat, its way past a jaccuzi before they realize its too hot...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boy did that number of ladies increase. you forgot blinky AND WHAT ABOUT ME? you just have no favor in my eyes at all even if you do know my true name.

flavor of the moment
do you prefer ruummm [roll of the tongue] makes one warm and fuzzy
do you prefer cooking cherry, makes one lighthearted and gay [in a laughing sort of way]
or do you prefer a wink and a blink of an eye

lets see how wise ye are?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I click on here and read all this, I am interested in what all this is about. I will have to start at page 1 and catch my way up to all this talk of feeding the women to the sharks... Ohh let me in, let me at em'


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh princess, do join us! but feeding us to the sharks, uuhhhmmm, men are such dreamers! spooky mama and madame t have it well under control. where's blinky? 
do you remember in pirates and the scene where the capt is face to face with a wrench he thought he was in control of, and then she smacked him across the face? put him in his rights she did! hahaha. well madame t and spooky mama are with words of course. read back and you will see, we are doing just fine

by the way blinky, you never did finish you line
why do pirates wear gold rings?


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Hallo luv! Wot to pre-fur drinkin says I? Well, me gut tells me rum, me 'ead tells me cookin sherry, an' me 'eart tells me a wink an' a nod, for you luv, I sez it's oll good, but really sez I, 'ow 'bout sherry, cherie?  An' tho say a few names I did, I olso sed: 

_and anyone else of the not male-gender... sorry luv, not taking favorites, for you all be worthy of fighting off hoards of brigands, scury cut-thoated bilge-rat dogs, for thy favors.... cant help it luv, tis the pirate in me.. _​ 
which ta meself wood be you, Princess, Malificent and many others jez naught listed for the lack of me brain cells due to the abundance of rum... when I replied indeed to Madam T, she did list herself and Spookilicious, an' I felt it nigh gentlemenly-like to disagree, with the two, buuut, like the stars in the night sky, I cood nigh sooner pick a favorite star than to choose one over th' other.. _(er, I think meself deepin serious squid entrails here...) _

_Ladies, wenches, vixens, ta meself, you *oll be precious in me eyes*, every.. last.. one... I wood sooner pick a body part to sever owf meself than to pick one of you lasses to dis, ignore, cut owf, leave behind.. iz jez naught in me.. (whispering to Spookzilla: "there that should do it...") You arre oll favorites to Captain.. Jack.. Sparrow.. savvy?_


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> do you remember in pirates and the scene where the capt is face to face with a wrench he thought he was in control of, and then she smacked him across the face? put him in his rights she did! hahaha. .. by the way blinky, you never did finish you line
> why do pirates wear gold rings?


.. was Giselle, luv.. she meant nothing to me.. nothing at oll.. and I din't think I deserved it.. now Anamarie.. that one I did deserve...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> .. was Giselle, luv.. she meant nothing to me.. nothing at oll.. and I din't think I deserved it.. now Anamarie.. that one I did deserve...



Oh dear Captn, yes luv you did deserve it. I know because Madame T and I were the reason you got smacked It was well worth it though wasn't darling. And while it was nice of you to say such sweet things to said women, you and I both know that Madame T and I are your true favorites
I do understand - always the pirate


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

That's right Spooky. We know the truth wot lies with this pirate's heart! Fess up Captn. Jack, you know there are only two women in this world who can hold your attention. All the others are merely a distraction to hide your secret affection for us. Forget about your tough pirate image, tell the truth man...or face us both...united we stand Captn. Jack!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh yes spooky mama, you are the favs. the rum question represented madame t because capt. is always trying to tempt her with rum. the cooking cherry was you because of your love of cooking. and the wink and the blink was blinky. i just wanted to play and see if the capt could catch it. me thinks he is a thinking of walking the plank though. hahaha at least his head is a swimming


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> oh yes spooky mama, you are the favs. the rum question represented madame t because capt. is always trying to tempt her with rum. the cooking cherry was you because of your love of cooking. and the wink and the blink was blinky. i just wanted to play and see if the capt could catch it. me thinks he is a thinking of walking the plank though. hahaha at least his head is a swimming



Oh no....he'll not be a walkin' the plank. We ain't done with em yet! A better trio o' pirate pals will ne'er be found.  Right Spooky?


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Oh dear Captn, yes luv you did deserve it. I know because Madame T and I were the reason you got smacked It was well worth it though wasn't darling. And while it was nice of you to say such sweet things to said women, you and I both know that Madame T and I are your true favorites
> I do understand - always the pirate


Aye, that I did luv, told me dally not with any other wenches! Told her I did that nigh chance of me taking her an me one and only. Smacked me she did, roight 'cross me face.. Smacked for you, worth it well it was, luv! Again and again again, smacked for you, by you, with you.. worth it ta me.. I’ve sailed the seven seas, and you’re the sleekest schooner I’ve ever sighted. Come let me shiver yer timbers!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> That's right Spooky. We know the truth wot lies with this pirate's heart! Fess up Captn. Jack, you know there are only two women in this world who can hold your attention. All the others are merely a distraction to hide your secret affection for us. Forget about your tough pirate image, tell the truth man...or face us both...united we stand Captn. Jack!


Wot lies with this pirates heart, two who's hearts have been locked down tight with me key know luv. True enough ye been knowin th' booty I seek! Defend yer honors, an _seek yer favors_ I would. By the Powers I say! Ye buxom beauties, be trollin' for me buried treazure?! Well, aye, that be a hornpipe in my pocket and I be happy to see ye. I'd love to drop anchor in your lagoon...._ *Arrrg,*_ *prepare to be boarded!*


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my Captn. Jack!!! Is that the rum talkin' or is it yer true heart...er wotever!  A wench can never be sure luv. We'll take yer offer under advisement and git back ta ya. Not ta worry luv. We won't keep ya waitin' long. Right Spooky?


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> oh yes spooky mama, you are the favs. the rum question represented madame t because capt. is always trying to tempt her with rum. the cooking cherry was you because of your love of cooking. and the wink and the blink was blinky. i just wanted to play and see if the capt could catch it. me thinks he is a thinking of walking the plank though. hahaha at least his head is a swimming


'allo luv, tempt with rum? Nay lass, the rum is merely the means to an end..  'Me proud beauty! Know ye the reason me Roger is so Jolly?  Be that the fairest lasses an vixens do vex me with their wyles and tease with their favor. But by favor or wyles, me course be set for harbors where lights guide this saltey ol pirate to saucy wenches 'bodes, or beds...


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Oh my Captn. Jack!!! Is that the rum talkin' or is it your true heart...er wotever!  A wench can never be sure luv. We'll take yer offer under advisement and git back ta ya. Not ta worry luv. We won't keep ya waitin' long. Right Spooky?


Me course be set fer ye lass... Rum talk? nay, be pillow talkin luv...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Madame Turlock said:


> Oh no....he'll not be a walkin' the plank. We ain't done with em yet! A better trio o' pirate pals will ne'er be found.  Right Spooky?


Certainly not done yet Madame T. I have quite a few more tricks I have to show you and the Captn. You see first there is this thing where he......Oh wait I will PM you the rest Well anyway, Captn I am glad to see that you have finally fessed up your true hear lies with Madame T and Myself. We be sharing girls so that is o.k. with us But you knew that already now didnt you Captn


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Madam T and you be sharing lasses.. Me heart knew that long before ... be you lucky there's enough Jack to go around...be me luckier still that thar be you fer this scurvy dog...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Why Captain Jack you flatter us so No luck involved for it was your wooing ways that caught our eye. You be the sexiest pirate around.. It is Madame T and i that are the lucky ones


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Flattery? Nay luv, 'tis you bein' 'ere tha makes me luck run good an true now.. An' tis you both castin' yer eye towards me tha' caught mine.. well, the wardrobe didnt hurt either... I am 'ere but ta serve Lady..


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Why Captain Jack you flatter us so No luck involved for it was your wooing ways that caught our eye. You be the sexiest pirate around.. It is Madame T and i that are the lucky ones


'allo luv! Spooky is right. It be you, with yer smooth pirate talk and yer well polished scabbard, that drew these saucy wenches into yer pirates lair.....and flattered wenches we be to own yer heart.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha' be_ large_, well-polished scabbard, thank you luv... tha' drew ye saucy vixens to me lair, an' vex me ye do, tho nigh complaint ye'll 'ere from me.. Betwixt and between'ed me ya 'ave, beguiled with yer favors, caught me as a mouse in a trap I daresay, bu' one oh so sweetly baited... spring it again luv....


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

sprung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

'allo luv. I beg pardon on the wording of me last post. Ya see luv, the true measure of man be not in the size of 'is scabbard but wot be in 'is heart. I know wot be in yer heart and tis a thing o beauty mate.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

thank ye Lady, 'twas jus' addin' the correc' a'jective is oll... 'tis said the best way to a man's 'eart be... jes below the sternum, thru th' ribs, with a dull butta' knife... bu' yer way is much mor proper.. an the best way to a Lady 'eart is be true, an honest, an' both those I try ta be with you... an you... oh, an you too.... (sorry luv.... '_pirate_)
If ye did notice, when yer bein' refered ta' by me, ye olways be _*Lady*_, with th' capitol *L. * Same goes for th' First Lady of me 'eart, Spookie.. tho court ye first, I did Madam.. Spookie..well, did bat those... um... lets coll them.. lashes.. yes.. lashes.. at me... an' wot pirate can resist lashes???


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, Heart, beauty, Lady all very nice. Now are we going out or what. I know this great little bar, that serves the best Apricot Sours


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Does it 'ave poles too???


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Why, would you be wanting to do a little dance for me and the Madame T?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> If ye did notice, when yer bein' refered ta' by me, ye olways be _*Lady*_, with th' capitol *L. * Same goes for th' First Lady of me 'eart, Spookie.. tho court ye first, I did Madam.. Spookie..well, did bat those... um... lets coll them.. lashes.. yes.. lashes.. at me... an' wot pirate can resist lashes???


Sorry luv...I'll play second fiddle to none. It's sister's united are we! You can't have one without tha other ya see!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I be hopin' you say tha' me-Lady.. Somehow, I'll menage'


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Madame Turlock said:


> Sorry luv...I'll play second fiddle to none. It's sister's united are we! You can't have one without tha other ya see!


And second fiddle you are not dear Madame T. We be a package deal


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> I be hopin' you say tha' me-Lady.. Somehow, I'll menage'


Somehow I knew this response was coming


----------

